# Vizsla behaviour



## Leyla (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello I am new to this forum not quite sure if I am doing this correctly.
I am looking for advice or help. I have a female Vizlsla age 5 I have had her since a puppy. She is a fantastic dog & great with the family. She used to run around be very friendly with other dogs and we had no problems.
Now she is completely the opposite she is very aggressive to other dogs and will not let any other dog sniff her. She is very anxious and always shaking, sometimes you can hear her teeth rattling. She will not go out and play in the dark where before this never matter if it was the light or dark.
Recently we have just had our second child who is now seven months I understood and read up about some dogs behaviours were pregnant women and how protective they become, I am not sure if this is linked.
We are very worried that things may get a bit worse she has never bitten anybody but feel we need a bit of help.
We love her so much and want her to be back to her normal self we live in Portsmouth Hampshire UK if anybody can help can you please contact me thank you.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Has she had a recent vet check? With any new (negative) behavior, especially in an established dog her age, I always worry about health issues. It could be that she's not feeling well and it's displaying through her behavior.

Just a thought.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with lilyloo - after reading the first few lines I thought maybe she is hurting somewhere or doesnt feel well.
if you feel ill the last thing you want is someone in your face or all around you.
vet check would be my next place - keep us posted


----------



## Leyla (Jan 28, 2014)

She has had over inspection a couple of weeks ago and she was not very well unfortunately these problems have been ongoing for the last year so I do not think it is because she is not very well. She has changed her behaviour and we are not sure why


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Has she been within your view at all times? Just curious, because to me, it sounds like she has been hurt, perhaps by another dog. It doesn't take much, and dogs don't forget. The dog I had before Willie was stung by bees, twice, when she was younger. She never, ever got over her fear of bees, and of all flying insects for that matter. Maybe your dog was nipped by another dog and you are unaware of it. Anyhow, that is my theory. I think she was hurt and is now reliving the fear. A Vet check is always good in a case like this, though. Good luck and let us know what you find out. 

_p.s. Since she's afraid of the dark, something could have hurt her when she was outside in the dark. You might have never known about it. _


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you had her thyroid checked?
A underactive thyroid can make a dog grouchy.
Some of the symptoms your describing also sound like Lyme disease or another tick disease.
It really sounds like she is in pain.
If your vet can't find the reason, ask for a low dose pain reliever and see if her symptoms improve. I would also start her on glucosamine for good measure. If she is having any joint pain it should help her.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> Has she been within your view at all times? Just curious, because to me, it sounds like she has been hurt, perhaps by another dog. It doesn't take much, and dogs don't forget. The dog I had before Willie was stung by bees, twice, when she was younger. She never, ever got over her fear of bees, and of all flying insects for that matter. Maybe your dog was nipped by another dog and you are unaware of it. Anyhow, that is my theory. I think she was hurt and is now reliving the fear. A Vet check is always good in a case like this, though. Good luck and let us know what you find out.
> 
> _p.s. Since she's afraid of the dark, something could have hurt her when she was outside in the dark. You might have never known about it. _


my friend's dog is like this. she was attached once and had her eat bit up and since then, she is UNfriendly with dogs she doesn't know. She's very sensitive and on alarm from having been hurt. Perhaps this was it?


----------

